# Pleco breeding setup pics & L260 egg/fry pics!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Heres some pics of calico/albino longfin setup and L260 fry/egg development! Odd thing with the l260, have no idea the ratio, each one takes to a cave constantly in the tank, but have been two broods of eggs so far, and bred in a boester bell not a slate cave, no special water conditions at all, neglected quite often! Bred completely opposite of what have been reading up and what they tell you on Planet Catfish :lol-A: 


















Check out the finnage on the LF ABN!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love those long fins!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

WOW, those fins are awesome. Well done  So much for "parameters" hehehe.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Congrats Marty! Sometimes I've found it best to ignore all of my pleco breeding projects.....then watch the successful results.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks 
We're also working to get the L333 and L066 going, geesh, i think need something harder to work with, people keep saying these species hard to spawn and their not, featherfins, plecos, cyps, maybe stingrays would pose a challenge.


----------

